# Aquamanta Nano 60



## FishKeeper55 (20 Sep 2020)

Looking at the above tank and can't find much info regards light ect., anyone have one maybe for low tech setup? at the moment we only have little 30L tank and need to get something in region of 80-120l can't go any bigger due to where is located, never had a tank with filter situated at the back as always preferred canister type but willing to change, makes things look clean sort of thing. Is in price of ADA 60p tank so just wonder if this even would be wise purchase.

https://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/aquama... been chosen,will help stimulate plant growth.


----------



## Luketendo (20 Sep 2020)

FishKeeper55 said:


> Looking at the above tank and can't find much info regards light ect., anyone have one maybe for low tech setup? at the moment we only have little 30L tank and need to get something in region of 80-120l can't go any bigger due to where is located, never had a tank with filter situated at the back as always preferred canister type but willing to change, makes things look clean sort of thing. Is in price of ADA 60p tank so just wonder if this even would be wise purchase.
> 
> https://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/aquamanta-nano-60l-aquarium#:~:text=Aquamanta Nano 60 Aquarium,-Add to Basket&text=This 90L aquarium is a,a heater for tropical fish.&text=The LED has been chosen,will help stimulate plant growth.



Ask MHA but I can't imagine it has a super powerful light - so can't think that it wouldn't be suitable for what you want.


----------

